# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - October 2012



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2012)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2012)

*Usual caveats:  Don't click on a Taliban or Taliban-supporting web site link if you don't want the webmaster to get your info.  Posting this here =/= endorsing this stuff - I just share it for folks who are interested but don't want to give the Taliban sites hits.  If there's a translation, it's a Google Translation, not a human one - any mistakes are the system's, not mine.*​<hr />
<a href="http://bit.ly/SLEmYO">*Statement of Islamic Emirate marking eleventh year of the invasion of Afghanistan*</a> - <a href="http://bit.ly/OfuwCa">screen capture at Google Docs</a>
Sunday, 07 October 2012 07:53
<blockquote><em>Eleven years ago today (6th October) our sanctified Islamic country was barbarically invaded by America. This cruel invasion which was carried out under various excuses was in reality America trying to extent its infidel power over Afghanistan and the region.</em>

<em>They carried out this tyrannical invasion under the so-called pretexts of bringing peace, prosperity and development to Afghanistan but to instill fear in the hearts of the Afghans, they carried out such savagery and crimes in Guantanamo, Bagram and other secret prisons which humanity is unable to comprehend.</em>

<em>They used all potential and means of barbarism at their disposal against the defenseless and victimized Afghans however with the grace and help of Allah, despite all of her savagery, crimes and evident violations they were unable to subdue the Islamic determination and will of the Muslim Afghans.</em>

<em>The ill-equipped but strong-faith Afghans began Jihad in defense of their religion, creed and land against the criminals of this era and with the divine help of Allah, handed the American invaders such an exemplary historical lessons which made them forget all excuses for launching the invasion.</em>

<em>With the help of Allah, the valiant Afghans under the Jihadi leadership of Islamic Emirate defeated the military might and numerous strategies of America and NATO alliance with Jihadi resistance and collective unity and now after eleven years of unceasing terror, tyranny, crimes and savagery, they are fleeing Afghanistan with such humiliation and disgrace that they are struggling to provide an explanation.</em>

<em>The Muslim and Mujahid nation of Afghanistan is marking the eleventh year of the barbaric infidel invasion in their triumphant Jihadi trenches such that the wary morale-lacking invaders are competing ignominiously with each other in turning tail from Afghanistan even as their bases are being conquered by high-spirited Mujahideen one after the other.</em>

<em>Those slogans and goals for which the Islamic land of Afghanistan was invaded are being completely disregarded due to the Jihadi hammering by the Mujahid Afghans; now it’s a only a race to relieve oneself as each announces withdrawal ahead of their schedules and this is the core solution to the problem which was repeatedly highlighted to the invaders by the Islamic Emirate throughout this eleven year period. Even now the invaders should understand if this battle was to prolong a hundred years, the determination and zeal of the Afghans in defense of their religion and land will not waver and even then the solution will be your defeat and complete withdrawal. Those who can easily grasp this concept are those who have studied the history of Afghanistan.</em>

<em>The Islamic Emirate while congratulating its Muslim nation on nearing victory and coming out triumphant from this historical battle, asks Allah Almighty to accept all their sacrifices and hardships.</em>

<em>On the occasion of marking the eleventh year of the American invasion of Afghanistan, the Islamic Emirate desires from its Muslim and Mujahid nation to continue their Islamic Jihad with unity and solidarity against the foreign invaders until all the transgressing infidels are forced to leave our country, overtly overwhelmed and defeated.</em>

<em>And victory shall certainly be awarded to the valiant Mujahideen, the defenders of the religion of Allah Almighty, Allah willing.</em>
*The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan
20/11/1433     06/10/2012
15/07/1391*​</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2012)

*Usual caveats:  Don't click on a Taliban or Taliban-supporting web site link if you don't want the webmaster to get your info.  Posting this here =/= endorsing this stuff - I just share it for folks who are interested but don't want to give the Taliban sites hits.  If there's a translation, it's a Google Translation, not a human one - any mistakes are the system's, not mine.*​
For context, here's the Daily Beast piece the Taliban Info-machine's talking about.​
*Response of Islamic Emirate regarding rumors published by ‘The Daily Beast’* - screen capture at Google Docs


> _A couple of days earlier, a western newspaper ‘The Daily Beast’ published a fabricated and unfounded report in which it stated that may Allah forbid, that the esteemed Amir-ul-Mumineen (Commander of Faithful) has either died or is affected by some illness.
> 
> The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan strongly and categorically rejects these repeated rumors and propaganda attempts of the enemy and believes it to be from another one of their failed efforts. Such irresponsible talks and rumors will never negatively effect the morale of the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the muslim Afghan nation as is hoped by the enemy.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Oct 2012)

*Usual caveats:  Don't click on a Taliban or Taliban-supporting web site link if you don't want the webmaster to get your info.  Posting this here =/= endorsing this stuff - I just share it for folks who are interested but don't want to give the Taliban sites hits.  If there's a translation, it's a Google Translation, not a human one - any mistakes are the system's, not mine.*​
For context, here's the U.N. report the Taliban calls "Western propaganda".​
*Reaction of Islamic Emirate regarding accusations of UNAMA about explosive devices* - screen capture at Google Docs
Monday, 22 October 2012 11:03


> Officials of UNAMA in Kabul once again remarked about rise in civilian casualties due to explosive devices and leveled accusations against the Mujahideen even though everyone is aware that the issue of civilian casualties is propagated by UNAMA
> 
> and other western institutes only for their own malicious goals and importance is placed on vested interests instead of distress about the life and death of civilians. The real reason behind this propaganda is to try and stop the lethal blows handed by Mujahideen to the foreign invaders using landmines despite the fact that our defenseless nation has very limited tools to counter the advanced and indiscriminate weapons deployed by the enemy.
> 
> ...


----------

